# James Hawkins Backyard Kenpo



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 10, 2006)

Myself and my friend and Ju Jitsu student Dennis Kelley having a light workout outdoors. Dennis is who won the grappling division at the LTKKA 2006 Tournament. We were working on doing stuff "off the cuff" and flowing at a moderate speed.  The workout ended when Dennis had an "accident".

Stuff on the clip - Random technique endings, Two Man set, Form 6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4veHfSc-ew


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 10, 2006)

Hah! Good stuff.


----------

